# Rp anyone?



## Vorelover467 (Nov 2, 2016)

Vore rp anybody? Can do sfw and nsfw over Skype, kik, or over Fa notes. If you don't like vore then we don't have to do an rp with a vore theme.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 2, 2016)

Eww.


----------



## Julen (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Alexander Lubbers (Nov 9, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Vore rp anybody? Can do sfw and nsfw over Skype, kik, or over Fa notes. If you don't like vore then we don't have to do an rp with a vore theme.




I'll do a vore rp with you if you like.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 9, 2016)

Alexander Lubbers said:


> I'll do a vore rp with you if you like.


Sure. Just start a conversation with me and check out my profile.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 9, 2016)

~ A rumble quacks the earth from beneath, you feel your heart beat rapidly and your breathing heavier. As you inhale and exhale the thumping feet paws get louder and closer. You turn to run but a paw from the sky immediately swaps you up, carrying you like a beam in the sky or much more like rapture. As you shiver and whine in fear your eyes gaze into the face of your furry God, you're to shock to move only waiting for a response, the large furry breaths a stream of hot air onto you and finally begins to speak... ~ Ewwww furry God is displeased, you like vore? Ewwww ~ The giant quickly sends you down with his mighty paw and runs away screaming and shaking his paws like a little girl ~


----------



## Alexander Lubbers (Nov 9, 2016)

I fall for what feels like several minutes before finally landing in his gut with a splash. One breath and my own stomach heaves violently. The stench is hardly bearable. "What did I do to be deserving of this?" I say from inside him. I try to find a place in this hole that isn't three feet deep in stomach acid. It has already begun to soak into my thick black fur.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 9, 2016)

I...did I just swallow you? No...what? No...


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 9, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> I...did I just swallow you? No...what? No...


Yes you did.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 9, 2016)

All you wish my fine ass swallowed you!


----------



## Alexander Lubbers (Nov 9, 2016)

I thought you did... my bad... >sigh<


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 9, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> ~ The giant quickly sends you down with his mighty paw and runs away screaming and shaking his paws like a little girl ~


----------



## Alexander Lubbers (Nov 10, 2016)

I fall down through the earth.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

No furry God said vore is Ewwww he sends you down gently on the ground and runs away although now that I think about it, it can be interpreted any which way...like choose your own adventure story.


----------



## Alexander Lubbers (Nov 10, 2016)

I thought I was being cast down into a certain fiery pit...

I get up, dust myself off and continue walking through the woods to my home.


----------

